
Refugees on Rails – Refugee Code School in Berlin Using Donated Laptops - ChrisArchitect
http://refugeesonrails.org/
======
ChrisArchitect
*apologies for duplicate post, (just looked when I noticed the initiative wasn't that new, was surprised this hadn't been posted earlier - but dupe detector didn't flag it, maybe more attn this time around for good cause)

------
YeGoblynQueenne
I wish they took desktops, I have three I don't use and my partner keeps
yelling at me to throw them out.

